# Utiliser airport express pour imprimer depuis mon iPad 2



## boul90 (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si je peux utiliser l'airport express pour imprimer depuis mon iPad 2 en wifi sur un imprimante branchée sur l'airport en Ethernet et tout ça sans internet ? Merci pour vos réponses

iPad 2 version 6.1
64go
WIFI
3G


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2013)

boul90 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si je peux utiliser l'airport express pour imprimer depuis mon iPad 2 en wifi sur un imprimante branchée sur l'airport en Ethernet et tout ça sans internet ? Merci pour vos réponses
> 
> iPad 2 version 6.1
> 64go
> ...



L'utilisation de l'iPad, c'est dans le forum "iPad" qu'on en parle, pas ici ! On déménage


----------

